# Just for Fun



## Cryozombie (Mar 24, 2009)

My friend's sister opened a shop manufacturing Tshirts, Trophys, etc, and she also bought a computer controlled engraving machine... Scan in an Image, put in your piece, and the computer laser etches whatever your image was on your material.  My friend said "Got anything you want engraved, for free, we wanna play around with it?" So I gave him the slide off my Ruger P90 and a picture of the pirate flag on the wall above my bed... Here are the results of my free laser etching: 

















Just did it because... but it's kinda neat, nonetheless.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 24, 2009)

Absolutely great, I wish I lived by them.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 24, 2009)

sweet...the right side of the slide looks best, IMO (the image is more centered).


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 24, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> sweet...the right side of the slide looks best, IMO (the image is more centered).



Indeed.


----------



## searcher (Mar 24, 2009)

Pretty nice.   I am with Terry, I wish they were close to me.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, if you MUST have a Ruger at least it's a P90.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 24, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Well, if you MUST have a Ruger at least it's a P90.


 
I own several Rugers.  I like them.  Sorry.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh, I love their revolvers, just not their autos( but the P90's rep is solid, even I must admit).


----------

